# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Pais Vasco >  Presa y embalse de Barrendiola.

## jlois

Después de haber visitado la presa de Urtatza, en las cercanías de Legazpi, continué por la GI-3630 y pasando la localidad donostiarra de Brinkola, mi siguiente destino fué la presa y el embalse de Barrendiola. Su ubicación a las faldas del Monte Arratola ( 735 m. ) la define como una de las presas que más me gustaron . Ese entorno, esa infraestructura totalmente mimetizada con él...Os aseguro que hay ocasiones en las que la construcción de un embalse potencia la zona de afección y la logra recuperar creando un paraje peculiar y agradecido, y esta es una de esas ocasiones.

Primero la ficha de SEPREM:

DATOS GENERALES

Nombre de la Presa:	BARRENDIOLA
En fase de:	Explotación
Titular de la presa:	CONSORCIO DE AGUAS DE GUIPUZCOA
Proyectista:	F-URQUIA Y N. ECHANIZ
Categoría según riesgo:	
Fin de las obras:	31-12-1981
Recrecimiento:	--
Coordenadas UTM 30:	0553705 - 4762660
Usos del embalse:	Abastecimiento - - 
Usuarios:	- - 

DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS

Superficie de la cuenca (km2):	3,800
Aportación media anual (hm3):	0,000
Precipitación media anual (mm):	0,000
Avenida de Proyecto (m3/s):	            39,000

PRESA

Tipo de Presa:	Materiales sueltos P hormigón
Altura desde cimientos (m):	47,000
Longitud de coronación (m):	190,000
Cota coronación (m):	545,000
Cota cimentación (m):	498,000
Cota cauce (m):	505,000
Volumen cuerpo presa (1000 m3):	275,000
Nº de desagües:	000
Capacidad desagüe (m3/s):	- 
Nº de aliviaderos:	001
Capacidad aliviaderos (m3/s):	39,000 - 
Regulación:	No, Labio fijo - 

DATOS GEOGRÁFICOS

Rio de ubicación:	BARRENDIOLA (ARTZAMBURU)
Municipio:	LEGAZPI
Vertiente:	C.I. PAÍS VASCO

Primera imagen de la coronación y el paramento aguas arriba de la presa de Barrendiola...



En la margen derecha, detalle del labio fijo del aliviadero ...







Paso por la coronación de la presa de Barrendiola...



Vista del valle aguas abajo...





Vista parcial del embalse de Barrendiola por su parte derecha...



Entrada a la galería en el estribo izquierdo...



Continuaré en el siguiente mensaje con algo de información sobre el lugar dónde se halla la presa y el embalse de Barrendiola.

----------


## jlois

> Situado a los pies de la sierra de Aizkorri, el pequeño embalse de Barrendiola (Legazpi) almacena el agua del arroyo de Artzaluburu para ser utilizada por los municipios del Alto Urola.
> Una pista recorreo el perímetro del embalse y posibilita disfrutar de un paisaje forestal en el que se alternan los pinares y los robledales autóctonos bajo la muralla caliza formada por los montes Hartzanburu, Akaitz, Butreaitz y Gorgomendi.
> Para llegar a Barrendiola hay que dirigirse al barrio de Brinkola, en Legazpi, y desde aqui una carretera lleva en apenas un kilómetro hasta la presa del embalse.


http://mendiz-mendi.blogspot.com.es/...rrendiola.html

Paramento del embalse de Barrendiola aguas abajo del mismo...

 

Sendero que recorre el pantano...



Otra vista de la presa , esta vez desde la margen izquierda...



Y esta desde la derecha...



El aliviadero que antes detallé, se puede observar aquí el punto dónde toma las aguas del embalse y las canaliza por la margen derecha...







El paramento de hormigón aguas arriba de la presa de Barrendiola...





Y la presa vista desde abajo , casi integrada totalmente con todo su alrededor...



Y un enlace a una página dónde se informa detalladamente sobre este entorno que pertenece al Parque Natural de Aizkorri-Aratz...




> El Parque Natural de Aizkorri-Aratz ocupa una superficie de 19.400 hectáreas y las cumbres de Altzania, Aizkorri, Urkilla, Zaraia o Aitxuri, marcan la divisoria de aguas entre el Golfo de Vizcaya y el Mediterráneo. Aquí nacen tres de los ríos más importantes de Gipuzkoa: el Deba, el Urola y el Oria. 
> 
> El predominio de la roca caliza es muy notorio y, tanto el paisaje como las formas generadas, son algunos de los principales rasgos de la cordillera. La circulación de aguas subterráneas, por ejemplo, ha creado un extensa red de galerías. Así mismo, el patrimonio cultural que guarda el Parque Natural de Aizkorri-Aratz es muy reseñable. 
> 
> No en vano hay posibilidad de conocer un centro relijioso de primer orden como es el caso del Santuario de Arantzazu, o monumentos megalíticos, e incluso antiguas estructuras relacionadas con el carboneo y el pastoreo. De cualquier forma, la amplitud del territorio evidencia la complejidad paisajística y la diversidad de sus uso.


http://www.gipuzkoamendizmendi.net/b...72979809&id=es

Espero que halla sido del agrado de todos esta visita a la presa y al embalse de Barrendiola.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Jose Luis :Smile: 

Como todas los embalses del norte, unos paisajes preciosos.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Jose Luis, el cajero del aliviadero parece que cuando lleve agua tiene que coger bastante velocidad.
Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

Cierto, amigo Francisco, no tuve oportunidad de acceder al final de esa acanaladura pero es posible que tuviese algún modo de evitar esa aceleración , no tengo ni idea sobre ello. De todas formas, es algo a tener en cuenta y más en este tipo de embalses que alcanzan el 100 por 100 de su capacidad de una forma rápida , a causa de las lluvias cuantiosas que en momentos puntuales pueden llegar a producirse en esta zona del norte.

----------


## JMTrigos

Un invierno lo pasé trabajando un kilómetro mas abajo a pie de vía y pasando frio como un pingüino.
Buenas fotos que me traen recuerdos.

----------

